# Enhanced controllers



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Probably wrong place to post, but oh well. Wondering if any of you, home or commercial plowers, have used any of the enhanced controllers? I can really see where, up here in the mountain, the Meyer with HFP and DC could be really nice. And I see Stork's builds their own,for Boss and other plows. 
Any feedback?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Bump,now that everyone is home.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Never used one but a quick scan through the specs and the user manual plus a yootoob vid, the controller looks to do the job. Can get them in wireless also. For straight plows only.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ran out of time to swap out my POS DD joystick controller on the one truck. Maybe next year.

Biggest issue is the garbage multiplex wiring nowadays. 

No wireless for me.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea wireless good luck


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ran out of time to swap out my POS DD joystick controller on the one truck. Maybe next year.
> 
> Biggest issue is the garbage multiplex wiring nowadays.
> 
> No wireless for me.


Nothing wrong with thinking today about that thing you still wont have done next year cause your too busy!!!
-MM Motivation


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Nothing wrong with thinking today about that thing you still wont have done next year cause your too busy!!!
> -MM Motivation


Are you writing a book or something? Cuz I ain't gonna buy it if I can just get all that wisdom here for free.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Well,I found an old thread here, back from when Meyer first released their HFP. Most that commented did not understand how it worked, and did not seem to grasp that it could be turned off, you only used it when you needed/wanted to. None of the commenters,I noticed, I have never seen here, in the last several years. As far as "DC", that is double click. You want full left angle? Push button twice, no need to hold button down.Works on all functions. Works with V blades. As far as wireless, they are not, and I would never want a wireless.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

What is wrong with wireless? All manufacturers should already have them as wireless. My analogy would be the 4 drones I own. Never had an issue with the wireless spectrum even upto 2 miles away. Ruggedness of the control devices and boxes is not a problem either. Still as precise to control as the drone right in front of you. The plow manufacturers are just lame and old azz and behind the times by 10 years or more. It ain't rocket science. Also it is not anymore exspensive than manufacturing wiring harnesses. Alas it should be cheaper.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ice-sage said:


> What is wrong with wireless? All manufacturers should already have them as wireless. My analogy would be the 4 drones I own.


My analogy would be: how many times has a $20 corded landline telephone let you down and dropped a call vs a $1200 cellphone?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ice-sage said:


> What is wrong with wireless? All manufacturers should already have them as wireless. My analogy would be the 4 drones I own. Never had an issue with the wireless spectrum even upto 2 miles away. Ruggedness of the control devices and boxes is not a problem either. Still as precise to control as the drone right in front of you. The plow manufacturers are just lame and old azz and behind the times by 10 years or more. It ain't rocket science. Also it is not anymore exspensive than manufacturing wiring harnesses. Alas it should be cheaper.


Just one post here about a wireless controller not connecting or locking the user out or whatever makes me not want any. And there have been far more than one. Never had a corded controller not connect. Sure, they have issues but the last thing I want is an entire truck going down because some Bill Gates POS circuit board doesn't feel like connecting.

Heck, right now the computer in my truck is randomly telling me my right turn signal isn't working. But it is, I've physically checked it. Dealer says it's something in the circuit board in the light itself. So, I can replace the taillight when they come off backorder for $330. For a light that is working but the computer says it isn't.

Plus...things that aren't attached somewhat permanently have a tendency to disappear and no one knows where they went.

Yup, I'm old fashioned and don't care. I don't like multiplex wiring, these stupid controllers or wireless controllers.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Here are the results from a search of "Snoway Wireless" on here.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snoway-26-series-issue.177883/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/plow-issues.174925/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snoway-plow-not-working.175957/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-way-22-series.172153/post-2238885
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snoway-wireless-with-poor-response.166547/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/sno-way-lost-signal.160880/post-1951650
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snoway-29r-with-pro-control-2-issues.164595/
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snoway-st-weak-connection-slow-response.157596/
This is only from the first two pages out of 10. But it think it makes the point.

Unless coincidentally the other 8 pages are all threads saying "i love it!" Someone else can check that.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Boss-- "Where is the plow controller for truck #3?
Juan- Left it at home in my other jacket.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mountain Bob said:


> Boss-- "Where is the plow controller for truck #3?
> Juan- Left it at home in my other jacket.


Another good point...guys are taking keys home so what's to keep them from taking the controller home?

Strip search before leaving the empire?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I can think of another, happened to me,some years ago, $500 Fluke meter. Must have slid over on th edge of my heavy winter coat. Jumped out of truck, meter went flying,actually even slid across the ice. $150 repair later I got it back


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mountain Bob said:


> Boss-- "Where is the plow controller for truck #3?
> Juan- Left it at home in my other jacket.


That one guy really gets around.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

how about sticking to the topic and refrain from some of the uncalled for comments, etc. we've had to edit or remove

also, while having your attention, there's NO need to continue with the racist type comment with the uncalled for use of Juan...absolutely not appropriate, needed nor appreciated


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Geezus H Woolery. @Mountain Bob , I replied to your post(because no one else seemed to care after days of you posting it with no replies), and with your grasping at a reply post again, I was kind enough to look into the remotes to see what the hoopla was about. I learned what there was out there without ever getting my mitts on the real thing. Tried to keep the thread open for others to see that may use them(apparently no one here]dead site anyways-figures[) hoping they would swing by. Instead the regular "gang" busts in and pessimistically derails the thread. How quaint. Then you Mtn Bob of all people takes a dig at me? You asked the questions and opened the thread dude.

What I stated is I have many more wireless devices than drones. A lot of them bluetooth. I don't have any issues working the tools using these wireless digital spectrums. The guy that relentlessly cyber stalks me here bashes a single manufacturer for thier apparent under-engineered wireless plows and controllers.
Yeah and? The point is that these wireless digital devices can and are manufactured very very well by some manufacturers. I guess just not U.S. plow manufacturers, yet.

Instead of turning the thread into a derogatory vile infested hatred pessimistic shat show, maybe guys could grow up and think and contribute optimistically to the thread. It aint hard to be nice. It is a much greater asset to what is left of this community, and website to want things to work better and have change that can improve our lives and buisnesses for our occupation.



Ice-sage said:


> The plow manufacturers are just lame and old azz and behind the times by 10 years or more.


That statement is still a fact harsh as it may sound. Just ask cwren?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

What "dig at you"? My comment was
"and I would never want a wireless."

I did not ask about wireless controllers.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ice-sage said:


> That statement is still a fact harsh as it may sound. Just ask cwren?


I think @cwren2472 would disagree


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ice-sage said:


> The guy that relentlessly cyber stalks me here bashes a single manufacturer for thier apparent under-engineered wireless plows and controllers.
> Yeah and? The point is that these wireless digital devices can and are manufactured very very well by some manufacturers. I guess just not U.S. plow manufacturers, yet.


Wait, I just realized, is "the guy" supposed to be me? 'Cuz if so, it's news to "that guy" that he was cyberstalking you. And, frankly, I hate to burst your bubble but....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

you can handle this in private, back to the discussion please


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Like Mark said...im old fashion

I don't know how many times I've heard my boy *****ing that his airpods won't sync with his IPhone. And if Apple/Samsung/ etc. can't get the whole Bluetooth thing right 100% of the time then how will plow manufacturers?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

And when the wireless thing doesn’t work do you use a test light? Asking for a friend


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Western1 said:


> And when the wireless thing doesn't work do you use a test light? Asking for a friend


Duh.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IOFVUC


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Western1 said:


> And when the wireless thing doesn't work do you use a test light? Asking for a friend


Turn oof power, remove battery, install battery power up.
If that doesn't work call "Pete" at tech service in Mumbai and he can walk you through it if needed......


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Don’t get me started. Been dealing with fraud on my CC for 3 weeks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Like Mark said...im old fashion
> 
> I don't know how many times I've heard my boy *****ing that his airpods won't sync with his IPhone. And if Apple/Samsung/ etc. can't get the whole Bluetooth thing right 100% of the time then how will plow manufacturers?


Eggzactly


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ice-sage said:


> Geezus H Woolery. @Mountain Bob , I replied to your post(because no one else seemed to care after days of you posting it with no replies), and with your grasping at a reply post again,


I don't always click new posts, so frequently come across a thread several days after it was posted.



Ice-sage said:


> Instead the regular "gang" busts in and pessimistically derails the thread. How quaint.


You asked why not wireless controllers. I gave you several reasons, very good reasons IMO.

Nothing to do with pessimism and everything to do with realism. Your phone, drone, etc are not absolutely necessary for plowing snow. My trucks are. I can't and won't take the chance on technology that is not 100% foolproof. And as others and I have said, it is not foolproof plus there are other issues to deal with, i.e. losing it in the truck, snow, someone's pocket at home.



Ice-sage said:


> Instead of turning the thread into a derogatory vile infested hatred pessimistic shat show, maybe guys could grow up and think and contribute optimistically to the thread.


Answered above...



Ice-sage said:


> It is a much greater asset to what is left of this community, and website to want things to work better and have change that can improve our lives and buisnesses for our occupation.


So you've been registered since 2017 and you're an expert on how this site has allegedly gone downhill?

Sounds pretty pessimistic to me. Don't you have anything positive to contribute?

I've been here since 2000.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Bring on the popcorn C


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Like Mark said...im old fashion
> 
> I don't know how many times I've heard my boy *****ing that his airpods won't sync with his IPhone. And if Apple/Samsung/ etc. can't get the whole Bluetooth thing right 100% of the time then how will plow manufacturers?


You are old, get with the times airpods are so yesterday...

https://mashable.com/article/wired-headphones-instagram-account-tiktok


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea it’s “attitude “


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Western1 said:


> Bring on the popcorn C


Actually I brought on the Ignore feature to make @Michael J. Donovan happy. there's always a first time for everything, right?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mountain Bob said:


> Boss-- "Where is the plow controller for truck #3?
> Juan- Left it at home in my other jacket.


I love this scenerio. We did this with all of our dump trailers 2 years ago and this is exactly what happened. Right back to hard wired to the truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Actually I brought on the Ignore feature to make @Michael J. Donovan happy. there's always a first time for everything, right?


It makes me feel like I had a stroke, what the heck is everyone so upset about??
Lol.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> It makes me feel like I had a stroke, what the heck is everyone so upset about??
> Lol.


Sum hippy


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

m_ice said:


> Like Mark said...im old fashion
> 
> I don't know how many times I've heard my boy *****ing that his airpods won't sync with his IPhone. And if Apple/Samsung/ etc. can't get the whole Bluetooth thing right 100% of the time then how will plow manufacturers?


Wierd. My peeps and I almost never ever have any issues with the tons of bluetooth equipped devices or machines we have and use.

Technology always improves as time goes on. Have faith grazzhoppa.

It is magnatudes easier to write a stack(bluetooth code) to control inputs to a plow(controller on both ends) than it is to send/recieve audio/video over bluetooth.



Mudly said:


> I love this scenerio. We did this with all of our dump trailers 2 years ago and this is exactly what happened. Right back to hard wired to the truck.


Sounds like a "you" problem or a "people" problem to me.

Lets see here, replace a bunch of wires through the firewall to the engine bay, or to the area inside the cab, or replace a bunch of harnesses to the plow itself and other assorted components. Heavy time consumption there. With tiny bluetooth boxes or controllers and antennas built as SoC today, it would be as easy as plug and play replacing something on the plow side or the remote side. Super easy and super fast. I would rather replace something the size of a micro sd card or a bit bigger all day over wires and harnesses. Do you guys know how cheap it is to produce the hardware to do this? Like 1 to 2 dollars for the entire setup(produced in bulk).

As time goes on it will all eventually go wireless at some point.

It is the consumers that need to yell louder at the biggest manufacturers for the issues that may be at hand. It generally is not the hardwares fault, it is software and firmware. The software and firmware folks all want to win in the end. Welp, you all see where USB has gone. Everyone on the planet must get on board with universal USB. Same will occur for bluetooth in the very near future.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Wouldn’t a household enforcing a curfew on Internet access by using a signal jammer cause havoc with your system?l/ Bluetooth or Wi-Fi?

I’ve heard of some theaters also using signal scramblers jammers to enforce a no cell phone use while the movie or theater is in play?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

So I would have to keep micro ss cards in stock if something goes down in the middle of a blizzard?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

sd


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

@Western1

Slow Down there fella. 

Cheaper than wires and wiring harnesses. Easier to have on hand. Quick fixes. Why do you want the fun(/s/) of dealing with wires and harnesses and big control boxes?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> Wouldn't a household enforcing a curfew on Internet access by using a signal jammer cause havoc with your system?l/ Bluetooth or Wi-Fi?
> 
> I've heard of some theaters also using signal scramblers jammers to enforce a no cell phone use while the movie or theater is in play?


Actually have this happen at one of the residentials I do. We use a walkie talkie like app on the phones to communicate and whenever I'm at this house I'm always disconnected.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Hydromaster said:


> Wouldn't a household enforcing a curfew on Internet access by using a signal jammer cause havoc with your system?l/ Bluetooth or Wi-Fi?


It is highly illegal and unlawful to use a scrambler that could affect someone else out in the public(yes that includes the sidewalk in front of the scramblers residential property).


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Ice-sage said:


> @Western1
> 
> Slow Down there fella.
> 
> Cheaper than wires and wiring harnesses. Easier to have on hand. Quick fixes. Why do you want the fun(/s/) of dealing with wires and harnesses and big control boxes?


There can be good benefits to some things being wireless, but there can be many drawbacks, like posted above, employees losing controllers, batteries dying, interference from data transfers and such. As far as the wiring, probably would be very little difference, the small cable into cabs, containing small wires, is quite minor, a whole lot of todays plows have huge amounts of wiring and modules, strictly for operating the lights.All this would be the same.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ice-sage said:


> @Western1
> 
> Slow Down there fella.
> 
> Cheaper than wires and wiring harnesses. Easier to have on hand. Quick fixes. Why do you want the fun(/s/) of dealing with wires and harnesses and big control boxes?


O. K. S. O. I. Woodnt

h. a. v. e. T. O 
W. O. R. R. Y

a. b. O. u. T. C. O. Moonication

e. r. r. o. r. s


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Ice-sage said:


> It is highly illegal and unlawful to use a scrambler that could affect someone else out in the public(yes that includes the sidewalk in front of the scramblers residential property).


Yes,they are legal to own, but illegal to use in the USA, except by police and government. Buildings are supposed to "build in" signal jamming, but the cost for an already constructed building is crazy stupid, so many are used anyway. Somewhere around here I have a small one, used to take it with me when I would go out to eat. Turn it on when entering restaurant. Much more peaceful eating. Or, coming up behind someone on their cell, weaving, driving 20 in a 40, on the phone. Turn it on, you would be amazed how much better drivers people are when their phone is taken out of the picture.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Such a rebel


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mountain Bob said:


> Yes,they are legal to own, but illegal to use in the USA, except by police and government. Buildings are supposed to "build in" signal jamming, but the cost for an already constructed building is crazy stupid, so many are used anyway. Somewhere around here I have a small one, used to take it with me when I would go out to eat. Turn it on when entering restaurant. Much more peaceful eating. Or, coming up behind someone on their cell, weaving, driving 20 in a 40, on the phone. Turn it on, you would be amazed how much better drivers people are when their phone is taken out of the picture.


I cannot comment on any static generating machines or radio's or equipment I may or may not have built or deployed.
Ha


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Speeding is illegal too.

Rolling stops. 

Carrying firearms into certain buildings. 

Radar jammers instead of fuzzbusters are.

Deleting diesel trucks is. 

All sorts of things are illegal but folks still do them.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

"Illegal" for a price....!!!


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Great case study. My 5 year old Boosted Board, a battery electric longboard, a chunk of maplewood and bamboo about half an inch thick. An ESC and controller mounted and potted in a carbon plastic case underneath the board. Basically a mode of transportation with no suspension roliing on huge rollerskate wheels. I have over 7000 miles on it. This thing has seen torture from every bump, crack, weather, dirt, water, sand, asphalt, concrete, potholes etc. The case that houses the ESC/controller/bluetooth bits has been replaced 2 times. That case takes massive abuse from rocks, curbs, stairs etc. The ESC/controller and bluetooth still work flawlessly.

The hand remote with a controller and SoC and bluetooth bit in it also in a hardened carbon case has disconnected on me one time in 5 years and over 7000 miles. That remote has seen hella abuse. I have fallen on it in my hand and the remote hits whatever first well over 100 times. Smashed with all my weight and impact on it. It has been run over twice.(once by a city busses rear dullies) Remote still works flawlessly

The point is the tech is here. It is reliable when the software and firmware is done right. The hardware when done right is literally bulletproof. I will jump on the manufacturers to "get er done!". The rest of ya'll can just sit back and, need some cheese with that whine? Somebody call the wambulance! Stat! :hammerhead:lowblue:


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Comparing plow equipment to a toy is not realistic.
"The hardware when done right is literally bulletproof."
Spoken like an engineer/designer.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Learning how to isolate all these mini comfuzers from power surges and such while running diagnostics has been the biggest hurdle. My first spreader module blow up was done by an inexperienced dealer mechanic hooking power directly to a motor to test it. The surge blew the module, the motor was fine. The module was more expensive and not in stock...
Circuit boards are delicate, and do not perform well exposed to dirt, debris, moisture, doritos, loud noises impacts, magnets, heat/cold, frustrated throwing, exuberant button pushing etc.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

And salt water


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Western1 said:


> And salt water


Uric acid...?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

es


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Mountain Bob said:


> Comparing plow equipment to a toy is not realistic.
> "The hardware when done right is literally bulletproof."
> Spoken like an engineer/designer.


They are not toys. Do you have one? They are engineered with the K.I.S.S. theory in heavy mind. They are forms of transportation.

Yes I happen to speak with engineers quite often. Some mechanical, electrical, software(frequently) and so on.



Mr.Markus said:


> Learning how to isolate all these mini comfuzers from power surges and such while running diagnostics has been the biggest hurdle. My first spreader module blow up was done by an inexperienced dealer mechanic hooking power directly to a motor to test it. The surge blew the module, the motor was fine. The module was more expensive and not in stock...
> Circuit boards are delicate, and do not perform well exposed to dirt, debris, moisture, doritos, loud noises impacts, magnets, heat/cold, frustrated throwing, exuberant button pushing etc.


What exactly are you saying? You use wireless spreaders?

PCB's are in literally every single device and machine you use today. They can and do everything you say they are terrible at. I wouldn't paint the one or two winter machine/device manufacturers here so far that have been talked about in this thread as the industry as a whole. Far far from it. Tech always gets better with time.

Like I stated again, it would be a better use of your guys time reaching out to the manufacturers and working with them. I do so all the time. Complaints are fine, but doing nothing but complaining without being part of the changing and offering things to help are futile(points directly at govco and state).

Be a thinker and want to help make stuff better. Shoot ideas to engineering deparrments. Reach out to them with problems and issues. It can be done. It is done.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mountain Bob said:


> I can think of another, happened to me,some years ago, $500 Fluke meter. Must have slid over on th edge of my heavy winter coat. Jumped out of truck, meter went flying,actually even slid across the ice. $150 repair later I got it back


Hole in my pocket, yesterday got big enough that my phone slid out unbeknownst to me while getting in the tractor to put it in the shop.
Go to jump in my truck, reach to take my phone out of my pocket, like I always do.
No phone, re trace my steps.
There it is,laying on the ground where the tractor was parked.
If the snow was still on the ground, I might not have seen it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ice-sage said:


> Be a thinker and want to help make stuff better. Shoot ideas to engineering deparrments. Reach out to them with problems and issues.


They never like my recommendations of stop building junk.


----------

